# pile pour eMac G4



## sconie (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir

Il faut que je remplace la pile de mon eMac (le blanc). Seulement, je ne sais pas de quoi elle a l'air et où elle se trouve. Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner ? 

Merci


----------



## anneee (11 Novembre 2007)

va voir par là


----------

